# Dealing With Insurance



## brian.barnes (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the business and I have a couple issues butting heads with insurance I need some advice on.


I have to residential homes that I've found a substantial amount of hail damage to. Many Neighboring homes have had the roof bought by insurance from a recent hail storm.


The homes I have, the adjuster came prior to my visit and determined there is no hail damage. 



I spoke with one of these homeowners and I told him to ask his insurance agent for a second inspection with me present. The adjuster than sent me an email asking for my pictures, which I provided. He then asked me to give him my estimate for damages.


What is my next step? I've been advised not to give the adjuster an estimate by another roofer. I'm not sure what the next step I should take on this is.


----------

